# lucky pics



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are some updated pics of my little lucky, who turned 16 months yesterday


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

What a sweet face!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He's beautiful. I've never noticed it before, but its really cool how on one side he looks like he's an all white dog, and on the other side he looks like a totally different dog with a black face and ear. He's a cutie thats for sure.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I really like Lucky's markings!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks ... everyone says she is like 2 different dogs with her markings


----------

